# TOTW Now Ethoxyquin Free?! Update



## johndh1 (May 21, 2010)

This thread is an update of this one start in the ingredient section: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-food-ingredients/3335-towt-ethoxyquin-tocopherols-quality-control-staff-answer-inside.html


So as you can see on my first thread when I asked about their preservative and the reason why they were not changing it to something cleaner I receive this straight answer:


> I understand your concerns and frustration.
> 
> We are now in the process of transitioning to the naturally preserved fish meal. The use of the naturally preserved fish meal *is tentatively scheduled to happen around the middle of May*. The natural preservative that we will be using is mixed tocopherols (a mixture of the different chemical structures of Vitamin E).
> 
> Our other protein meals are preserved with mixed tocopherols as well.


As my dog finish his first TOTW bag (with great results by the way, but she's scratching more than normal since 1 week), I thought of getting an update about this. So here's my email and the answer I get from the same control quality manager. 



> [...]So my main question today is about the progression in the preservative transition to the Vit E form. Is there a planning soon to change the label or to make an official announcement?


The answer:


> The fish meal that we are using now is naturally preserved. If you go to the web sight and look at ocean fish meal you will see it is noted that is naturally preserved. Taste of the Wild : Products : Ingredients
> 
> I’m not sure what management has planned as far as an official announcement or changes to the bags.
> 
> ...



I think that change could modify the perception people got of Diamond products. The consumers tells the industry they were afraid of feeding their dog with a preservative and they make a move forward.

I'm not sell to TOTW product, I'm about to try ACANA Grain-free High prairie next month. But if she's not doing well on it, I don't think it will be with remorse that I will go back with TOTW products.


----------

